# Software > Wi-Fi progs >  Cacti Modules for Mikrotik [update 11/08/05]

## mojiro

*cacti version: cacti-0.8.6f*

εφτιαξα μερικα modules για το Wireless και το System
κοματι του Mikrotik. Μπορουν και κανουν capture:

Wireless - Data Rates
Wireless - Frequency 802.11a
Wireless - Frequency 802.11b/g
Wireless - Signal Strength - Client Mode
System - CPU Utilization
System - Uptime
System - Disk Space
System - Memory Usage
---------------------------------------------------------------------

Εγκατασταση:

αποσυμπιεζετε καπου το zipped
αντιγραφετε το αρχειο wmikrotik.xml
στον φακελο /var/www/htdocs/cacti/resource/snmp_queries/

και τα περιεχομενα του templates μεσα απο το
συμπιεσμενο τα κανετε import ενα-ενα απο την κονσολα του cacti.

----------


## mojiro

fotos

----------


## mojiro

*Προσοχη:* το *wmikrotik.xml* δεν ειναι συμβατο με το αντιστοιχο
*mikrotik.xml* που εχει φτιαξει ο Lewis απο το TWMN.

----------


## mojiro

Εγινε update στα Wireless, και προστεθηκαν και System Statistics

καλου - κακου βαλτε και τον cactid και τα patches του cacti



```
wget http://www.cacti.net/downloads/patch...er_title.patch
wget http://www.cacti.net/downloads/patch...t_server.patch
wget http://www.cacti.net/downloads/patch..._options.patch
wget http://www.cacti.net/downloads/patch..._sources.patch
wget http://www.cacti.net/downloads/patch...fer_size.patch
wget http://www.cacti.net/downloads/patch...tibility.patch
wget http://www.cacti.net/downloads/patch...e_filter.patch
wget http://www.cacti.net/downloads/patch..._orphans.patch
wget http://www.cacti.net/downloads/patch...ari_zoom.patch
wget http://www.cacti.net/downloads/patch..._problem.patch
wget http://www.cacti.net/downloads/patch...e_header.patch
patch -p1 -N < html_mouseover_title.patch
patch -p1 -N < multi_field_output_script_server.patch
patch -p1 -N < old_net_snmp_command_options.patch
patch -p1 -N < poller_invalid_data_sources.patch
patch -p1 -N < script_server_buffer_size.patch
patch -p1 -N < unix_syslog_compatibility.patch
patch -p1 -N < graph_view_preview_mode_filter.patch
patch -p1 -N < poller_reindex_cache_orphans.patch
patch -p1 -N < safari_zoom.patch
patch -p1 -N < ldap_copy_user_problem.patch
patch -p1 -N < script_server_file_header.patch
```

----------


## Lewis

έκανα πρόσφατα upgrade το cacti μας, 
και περασα τα scripts σου...

όταν πάω να κάνω όμως add new device, μου βγάζει αυτά:


```
Notice: Undefined index: arg_index in /home/noc/public_html/cacti/lib/data_query.php on line 98

Notice: Undefined index: script_path in /home/noc/public_html/cacti/lib/data_query.php on line 98

Notice: Undefined index: arg_query in /home/noc/public_html/cacti/lib/data_query.php on line 109

Notice: Undefined index: query_name in /home/noc/public_html/cacti/lib/data_query.php on line 109

Notice: Undefined index: script_path in /home/noc/public_html/cacti/lib/data_query.php on line 109

Notice: Undefined index: arg_query in /home/noc/public_html/cacti/lib/data_query.php on line 109
```

----------


## mojiro

δυστηχως και σε μενα...
δε μπορεσα να βρω τι φταει...

περνοντας καποια updates εδειξε να φτιαχνει αλλα σε ενα συγκεκριμενο device
οταν κανω verbose query μου τα πεταει ακομα. το device αυτο ειναι mikrotik...

----------


## Lewis

> δυστηχως και σε μενα...
> δε μπορεσα να βρω τι φταει...
> 
> περνοντας καποια updates εδειξε να φτιαχνει αλλα σε ενα συγκεκριμενο device
> οταν κανω verbose query μου τα πεταει ακομα. το device αυτο ειναι mikrotik...


gia des auto:
http://forums.cacti.net/post-38407.html&highlight=

----------


## Lewis

επίσης, είναι αδύνατον να το κάνω να δουλέψει με το cactid..

όταν το επιλέγω, δεν απεικονίζει data.
το γυρνάω στο cmd.php και παίζει κανονικά...

----------


## Lewis

επίσης, έτσι όπως το έχεις το template, δεν δείχνει στάθμη σήματος όταν κάποιο interface είναι σε AP mode..

----------


## Cha0s

> επίσης, έτσι όπως το έχεις το template, δεν δείχνει στάθμη σήματος όταν κάποιο interface είναι σε AP mode..


Έχω την εντύπωση πως το mikrotik δεν γυρνάει το signal όταν το if είναι σε AP Mode.

Έφαγα χθες πόσες ώρες μέχρι να το καταλάβω.
Μόλις γύρισα σε client mode με την μία έπαιξε το oid που δίνει στην κονσόλα.

----------


## mojiro

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Lewis
> 
> επίσης, έτσι όπως το έχεις το template, δεν δείχνει στάθμη σήματος όταν κάποιο interface είναι σε AP mode..
> 
> 
> Έχω την εντύπωση πως το mikrotik δεν γυρνάει το signal όταν το if είναι σε AP Mode.
> 
> Έφαγα χθες πόσες ώρες μέχρι να το καταλάβω.
> Μόλις γύρισα σε client mode με την μία έπαιξε το oid που δίνει στην κονσόλα.


και ομως γυρναει, το εχω under constraction

----------


## Cha0s

Ίσως να γυρνάει από κάποιο άλλο oid.

Λογικό είναι σε AP Mode να μην γυρνάει γιατί πέρα από τα p2p links υπάρχουν και τα κανονικά AP.

Οπότε πιο signal θα σου φέρει από όλους τους clients;

----------


## mojiro

> Ίσως να γυρνάει από κάποιο άλλο oid.
> 
> Λογικό είναι σε AP Mode να μην γυρνάει γιατί πέρα από τα p2p links υπάρχουν και τα κανονικά AP.
> 
> Οπότε πιο signal θα σου φέρει από όλους τους clients;




```
[[email protected]] > /interface wireless registration-table print oid
```

----------


## Lewis

> Έχω την εντύπωση πως το mikrotik δεν γυρνάει το signal όταν το if είναι σε AP Mode.
> 
> Έφαγα χθες πόσες ώρες μέχρι να το καταλάβω.
> Μόλις γύρισα σε client mode με την μία έπαιξε το oid που δίνει στην κονσόλα.


στο γυρίζει αρκεί να το τραβάς απο το oid του interface/wireless/registration table

αυτό που δεν γυρίζει είναι το frequency όταν κάποιος είναι σε client mode.

----------


## Lewis

Γιατί δεν τα μαζεύουμε να τα βγάλουμε στην φόρα;

O Mojiro έχει πρόσβαση στο cacti του noc μας..
τα queries που έχω εκεί για σήμα και συχνότητα δουλεύουν..
ας τα κάνει ένα συμμάζεμα και να τα βγάλουμε να τα χρησιμοποιήσουν και άλλοι..

α, υπόψιν πως αν δεν έχετε την τελευταία έκδοση (g νομίζω) υπάρχουν σοβαρές πιθανότητες να σας χακάρουν..
υπάρχει τρύπα σε ένα php document..

ο παθών  ::

----------


## manoskol

Μιχάλη ωραία δουλειά....Σε ευχαριστούμε
( http://www.manoskol.awmn/cacti u/p awmn/awmn)
Μήπως βρήκες άκρη με το graphing του i/f σε AP mode-
μέσα από το registration table....)
Και μιά ερώτηση
Υπάρχει περίπτωση να παίρνουμε με snmp (ή telnet) την 
πληροφορία για τα BGP routes που λάμβάνουμε στο κάθε i/f
 ::  
Και πάλι thanx!!!! keep up the good work

----------


## mojiro

περι το ap mode wireless info δεν θα βγει ακρη οπως το ειδα...

οσο αφορα το αλλο
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=236325#236325

----------


## andreas

προσπαθω να παρω το state του bgp neighbor αλλα δεν πιστευω οτι το γυρναει μεσω snmp.... 

Αν καποιος εχει κατι υποψιν του ας μας πει  ::

----------


## manoskol

> περι το ap mode wireless info δεν θα βγει ακρη οπως το ειδα...
> 
> οσο αφορα το αλλο
> http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=236325#236325



Μηπώς οσο να αφορά το άλλο  ::  (BGP routes) 
να φτιάχναμε κάτι σε xml, για μας τους ασχετους ....  ::

----------


## manoskol

Μιχάλη μήπως ασχολήθηκες καθόλου με το registration table?

----------


## manoskol

Γεια σου ρε mojiro!
http://forums.cacti.net/about17936.html 
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## lambrosk

Μήπως να γίνει και ένα update στην ημ/νία του τίτλου?

----------


## mojiro

οχι, μιας και ειναι ανεξαρτητα τα νεα templates απο τα παλαια

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=340885#340885

----------


## Trazor

έχει ασχοληθεί κανείς με την καταγραφή temperature,voltage,consumption, γενικά ότι βρίσκετε στο system/health.
γιατί πέρασα τα oid στο cacti και δεν δουλεύουν.

----------


## mikemtb

Ενας καλος φιλος εχει φτιαξει κατι παρομοιο. μπες stats.idnet.gr
Guest - graphs - paneio

----------


## Trazor

ok,πολύ καλό.πως θα το φτιάξουμε στο Cacti ???

----------


## range

Μπες στο wind και βρες τον idnet στειλτου email πιστεύω ότι θα σε βοηθήσει

----------


## Trazor

> έχει ασχοληθεί κανείς με την καταγραφή temperature,voltage,consumption, γενικά ότι βρίσκετε στο system/health.
> γιατί πέρασα τα oid στο cacti και δεν δουλεύουν.


με την MikroTik RouterOS version 6.29 released δούλεψαν τα SNMP OID για την θερμοκαρασίία (* snmp - fix rare bug when some OIDs where skipped ::  .
Κάτι φτιάχνουν τελικά...  ::

----------

